# Receptor fm con sintonizador de tv



## diego_z (Dic 29, 2011)

hola , ya que ando por aca , pense porque no mostrarles algo que estuve trabajando en el invierno pasado , se trata de un receptor de fm que presento mario saco en neoteo , solo que con algunas modificaciones ,
el pic que yo use es un 16f628 , el ajuste fino de frecuencia es por pwm , el lenguaje que yo use fue asm entre otras cosillas , les dejo un video y si les intresa , con tiempo voy a preparar el detalle de placa y componentes , feliz 2012 para todos 









, no encuentro la forma de que se vea el video asi que si algun moderador quiere que lo haga y me explique para la proxima


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Dic 29, 2011)

Hola, se ve el video. No tengo nada realmente útil que aportar, asique solamente mis felicitaciones y me suscribo para seguir el tema.
Esta muy bueno!
Saludos


----------



## ArArgonath (Ene 11, 2012)

Hola diego_z

mis mas sinceras felicitaciones por tan exelente trabajo

Me suscribo ya que yo estoy terminando un amplificador con un tda7349 y me gustaria que este tuviera receptor de fm estereo y me gustaria que me dijeras que sintonizador pll estas usando para tratar de conseguir el mismo y el filtro saw donde se consigue y la otra pregunta es si este tipo de receptor tiene buena calidad de sonido eso no mas.

agradesco tu disposicion por compartir


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 11, 2012)

interesante ¡¡¡¡¡¡ cuando puedas subí mas datos,me interesa lo del pic,muchísimas gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 12, 2012)

Me parece que esta pagina les va a interezar.
Superior TV Tuner Receiver
Yo la lei completa hace un tiempo y aunque no se ofrecen los códigos fuente
si estan los hex y los programas para el control del tuner con PIC
Mas mucha información acerca de como hacerlo.


----------



## asterión (Ene 12, 2012)

diego_z, publica los detalles que estoy interesado, alimentación, pic, firmware, que tipo de sintonizador usaste, etc...


----------



## elgriego (Ene 12, 2012)

Hola diego_z,Felicitaciones por el excelente trabajo que realizaste,yo aun estoy luchando con la version con el 18f4550,pero por falta de tiempo ,esta aun en veremos.....

Te envio un fuerte abrazo y Saludos a esa hermosa zona de nuestro pais ,abundante en citricos y en bellas señoritas...Desde la costa Atlantica ,pa ser mas exacto la ciudad Feliz,se despide...

Atte  el Griego.


----------



## homebrew (Ene 24, 2012)

Espectacular felicitaciones por tan buen trabajo


----------



## alejandrojl (Mar 28, 2012)

diego_z dijo:


> hola , ya que ando por aca , pense porque no mostrarles algo que estuve trabajando en el invierno pasado , se trata de un receptor de fm que presento mario saco en neoteo , solo que con algunas modificaciones ,
> el pic que yo use es un 16f628 , el ajuste fino de frecuencia es por pwm , el lenguaje que yo use fue asm entre otras cosillas , les dejo un video y si les intresa , con tiempo voy a preparar el detalle de placa y componentes , feliz 2012 para todos
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fO_FuIM7Xfk&feature=player_embedded
> ...



*Hola Diego!
Felicitaciones.*
Yo tambien estoy detras de armarlo. ¿Que sintonizador de TV usastes? ¿Algun consejo?
*Saludos*





Darkbytes dijo:


> Me parece que esta pagina les va a interezar.
> Superior TV Tuner Receiver
> Yo la lei completa hace un tiempo y aunque no se ofrecen los códigos fuente
> si estan los hex y los programas para el control del tuner con PIC
> Mas mucha información acerca de como hacerlo.



Hola Darkbytes.
El proyecto que publicastes es de los mejores que vi, solo le agregaria la posibilidad de AM.
Je, si buscas el UV916 aparece por todos lados como un componente para hacer radios.
Saludos!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 28, 2012)

alejandrojl dijo:


> Hola Darkbytes.
> El proyecto que publicastes es de los mejores que vi, solo le agregaria la posibilidad de AM.
> Je, si buscas el UV916 aparece por todos lados como un componente para hacer radios.
> Saludos!


Saludos.
Sip. Ese proyecto es el más completo que yo también he visto.
De hecho lo encontre cuando buscaba información acerca de un probador de sintonizadores para TV.
Pero solo encontre información para los que usan tres cables, y yo lo queria para el protocolo I2C
Eso ya fue hace muchos años, yo ya hice el mio con interfaz serial por PC y un PIC16F28A
Y es el que uso para probar los sintonizadores de varias marcas de TV.

Suerte y hasta luego.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 28, 2012)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Saludos.
> Sip. Ese proyecto es el más completo que yo también he visto.
> De hecho lo encontre cuando buscaba información acerca de un probador de sintonizadores para TV.
> Pero solo encontre información para los que usan tres cables, y yo lo queria para el protocolo I2C
> ...



Hola Darkbytes ya que anduviste en el tema no sabrás donde sacar la información de en que segmentos cambia las bandas el sintonizador 1AV4F1BAMO140 dado de que es el que tengo a mano y quería experimentar para hacer un receptor de 200 a 500Mhz.
En las pruebas que hice logre llevar la frecuencia del VCO a 160Mhz pero después por la sensibilidad del frecuencimetro que use para medir la entrada al PLL me fue imposible "rastrearlo".

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 28, 2012)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola Darkbytes ya que anduviste en el tema no sabrás donde sacar la información de en que segmentos cambia las bandas el sintonizador 1AV4F1BAMO140 dado de que es el que tengo a mano y quería experimentar para hacer un receptor de 200 a 500Mhz.
> En las pruebas que hice logre llevar la frecuencia del VCO a 160Mhz pero después por la sensibilidad del frecuencimetro que use para medir la entrada al PLL me fue imposible "rastrearlo".
> 
> Saludos.
> ...


Saludos.
Ok. Mira, cuando empece con esto, creía que buscando información sobre los sintonizadores,
era como lograria encontrar información de su funcionamiento, pero no fue así,
buscando y leyendo fue que me di cuenta que lo que tenia que buscar era información
acerca del chip que viene dentro de los sintonizadores. Osea el sintetizador de frecuencias.
Y empece con el TSA5512 que es el que usaba uno de los tuners que yo tenia.
Y que en ese tiempo era mas fácil de encontrar por internet.

Así que buscando el tipo de chip sintetizador que lleva el tuner que mencionas,
posiblemente puedas encontrar los datos de la información que requieres.

Hasta luego Ric.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 29, 2012)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Saludos.
> Ok. Mira, cuando empece con esto, creía que buscando información sobre los sintonizadores,
> era como lograria encontrar información de su funcionamiento, pero no fue así,
> buscando y leyendo fue que me di cuenta que lo que tenia que buscar era información
> ...



Gracias Darkbytes por la información es lo que hice yo recabar informacion sobre el IC PLL pero carezco totalmente de la información del IC VCO/conmutación y no se hasta donde llega cada rango para mandar la orden al PLL que cambie de VCO.
Obviamente el chip utilizado debe ser de mano factura "a medida" por que la nomenclatura no es conocida.

Saludos y el abrazo.

Ric.


----------



## diego_z (Abr 8, 2012)

hola gente , despues de mucho tiempo me doy una vuelta por aca , ya me habia olvidado que habia publicado esto jeje mil disculpas , ahora como me quede sin un trabajo me va a quedar mas tiempo para el foro , cualquier duda con respecto al funcionamiento les voy a responder ya que estare tambien realizando este proyecto en la escuela donde trabajo y o casualidad ... la materia se llama sistema de comunicaciones , asi que me viene de perillas un saludo diego


----------



## alejandrojl (Abr 9, 2012)

diego_z dijo:


> cualquier duda con respecto al funcionamiento les voy a responder ya que estare tambien realizando este proyecto en la escuela donde trabajo y o casualidad ... la materia se llama sistema de comunicaciones , asi que me viene de perillas un saludo diego




Estoy con este proyecto entre ceja y ceja asi que comenzare abusando de tu ofreciento.
¿que sintonizador utilizastes?
¿Que resusltados obtuvistes?

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## diego_z (Abr 9, 2012)

hola el sintonizador es el 1AV4F1BAM0340 , los resultados son muy buenos tenes un banda corrida en recepcion teniendo algunos puntos en cuenta en la programacion del micro , no te vas a arrepentir un saludo


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 13, 2012)

diego_z dijo:


> hola el sintonizador es el 1AV4F1BAM0340 , los resultados son muy buenos tenes un banda corrida en recepcion teniendo algunos puntos en cuenta en la programacion del micro , no te vas a arrepentir un saludo



Hola... "diego_z" tenes idea de las porciones cubiertas por el cambio de banda de la conmutación del IC  PLL Ej:banda 1 de 100mhz a 200Mhz, etc ya que yo estoy experimentando con un 0140 en vez del 0340 que tenes vos y supongo que serán similares la cobertura de las bandas.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## diego_z (Abr 13, 2012)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola... "diego_z" tenes idea de las porciones cubiertas por el cambio de banda de la conmutación del IC PLL Ej:banda 1 de 100mhz a 200Mhz, etc ya que yo estoy experimentando con un 0140 en vez del 0340 que tenes vos y supongo que serán similares la cobertura de las bandas.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.


 
 hola , el asunto es el siguiente enviando los siguientes numeros cambias de banda ,
 MOVLW  B'00000001'     ;   VHF BANDA BAJA    de 40 a 800 mhz
 cal rutina i2c

 MOVLW  B'00000010'     ;   VHF BANDA ALTA   de 200 a 900 mhz
 cal rutina i2c

 MOVLW  B'00000100'     ;   UHF     
 cal rutina i2c


 el control de frecuencia es manejado por un numero de 16 bits por ej 

  MOVFW FR_ALTO  ; (DIVIDER1)
 CALL SEND_BYTE

 MOVFW FR_BAJO  ; (DIVIDER2)
 CALL SEND_BYTE

deberias fijarte en el interior del sinto a ver que pll tiene , estos datos estan en el dataset del   TDA6503Aque es el que yo tengo .
espero haber aclarado tus dudas un saludo amigo





ArArgonath dijo:


> Hola diego_z
> 
> me gustaria que me dijeras que sintonizador pll estas usando para tratar de conseguir el mismo y el filtro saw donde se consigue y la otra pregunta es si este tipo de receptor tiene buena calidad de sonido eso no mas.
> 
> agradesco tu disposicion por compartir


 
hola el sintonizador lo describi unos post mas arriba , mis primeras pruebas las hice con otro modelo que encontre en un tv en desuso pero no tengo datos de este , despues fui y compre tres como los que menciono mas arriba , la calidad de sonido es buena pienso que si al receptor con el tda le sacas el lm 386 y pones un amplificador a tu gusto te va a dejar mas que conforme , el filtro saw tambien lo saque de la misma placa antes mencionada, un saludo


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 16, 2012)

Ok...gracias de todas formas "Diego_z" por la información. El IC del PLL es el  TD6359 pero reitero ese no es el problema se como enviarle la información y como actuar sobre el conmutador de bandas pero no se el rango en que punto done hay que cambiar la banda por que el IC que comanda es especial y no tiene numeración comercial con la cobertura de los VCO respectivos.
A diferencia del IC PLL   TDA6503A que internamente tiene los VCO, etapa mezcladora, etc todo en el mismo IC este no es así solo tiene el PLL y los conmutadores por lo que no es predecible su uso. 
Reitero el sintonizador es el  1AV4F1BAM0140 y el PLL TD6359 no es I2C si no 3 cables(data, clock,enable) y a la salida del conmutador de banda se puede colocar cualquier VCO que cubra los distintos rango de los canales de VHF, UHF como le guste al fabricante por eso el drama de saber donde empieza y termina cada uno de los VCO para cubrir todo en espectro.
También reitero que la señal "medible" a la entrada del IC PLL mediante distintos frecuencimetro solo llega hasta cerca del los 200Mhz y después la pierdo por la sensibilidad que tienen los mismo a esa frecuencias vs. la señal disponible desde los distintos VCO's integrados en el "bendito" IC especial.
Aclaro que la programación la hago en PIC Basic Proton y no tengo problemas con este ni con ninguno de los otros desarrollos que he hecho para manjar distintos IC PLL de 3 cables como el MC145156, MB504, etc.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## diego_z (Abr 16, 2012)

bueno si se fija en el dataset de el   TDA6503A lo especifica bien al  tema de frecuencias en cada banda  , no es que se me ocurrio a mi , el  tema de donde cambiar de banda en mi caso , primero veria como programo  el divisor si doy pasos de 62,5 o 31,25 y despues veo hasta donde llega ,  a 16 bit y ahi cambiaria de banda un saludo


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 17, 2012)

diego_z dijo:


> bueno si se fija en el dataset de el   TDA6503A lo especifica bien al  tema de frecuencias en cada banda  , no es que se me ocurrio a mi , el  tema de donde cambiar de banda en mi caso , primero veria como programo  el divisor si doy pasos de 62,5 o 31,25 y despues veo hasta donde llega ,  a 16 bit y ahi cambiaria de banda un saludo



Ok a lo del TDA6503A y las especificaciones de las coberturas de las bandas....pero este IC no trabaja así y no tiene ninguna relación la información de la frecuencia de la entrada a estabilizar con la conmutación mas allá de que se envían los 4 primeros bit con el estado de lo cuatro conmutadores de banda y a continuación se cargan los dos divisores de 9 y 5 bit.
Esta con el Xtal de 4Mhz y el steep es de 62.5khz.
Subo la hoja de datos por que explicar escribiendo esto es dificultoso y para mí esta claro como el agua al leer la hoja de datos así como lo que tú comentas del TDA6503A y sus bandas y esta explicado perfectamente en la hoja de datos del IC respectivo lo cual comprendo a la perfección pero no me sirve para aplicar a mí caso particular como yo pensé en un primer momento.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 27, 2012)

Saludos compas buen tema y esto del receptor de fm con un sintonizador de tv se podra realisar con un sintonizador de los viejos de esos de television B/N de peria me gustaria saber


----------



## diego_z (Ago 27, 2012)

hola alfa , este en particular no , porque tu reeptor debe ser analogico pero si buscas un poco encontratras como usarlo y cambiar frecuencias con voltage , un saludo


----------



## Huarpe (Nov 25, 2014)

Alguien trabajo con el TA2003 en este proyecto?


----------



## elektrocom (Jun 1, 2015)

Hola. diego-z podrias pasar el programa del pic 16f628 para usar el receptor de neoteo  , yo tengo un circuito parecido pero sin sintoniza digital ni display por eso querria ponerle el pic que decis, yo uso el NE602 en 1ra conversion a la salida del sintonizador, con un cristal de 35 mhz ,  y CA3089 como fi , y medidor de rssi , y si alprograma se le puede cambiar la resta de la conversion para que sea exacta la medicion , saludos desde santa fe, vos sos de la La Paz, entre rios ?


----------



## Norberto (Jul 21, 2015)

Muy bueno!!
Llegaste a escuchar otra cosa que no sea radios comerciales?
Se escucha radioaficionados, policía, aviones aunque no sean fm?


----------



## elektrocom (Jul 21, 2015)

hola yo lo probe con un filtro a cristal de 10,7 mhz en la FI , para escuchar transmisiones de banda angosta, sino con el ceramico de 10,7se escucha pero con bajo volumen, y menos sensibilida,


----------

